# It Never Gets Old



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Lighting a match is one of my favorite shots. Seen it before , no big deal. I know. So I thought I would do it in low light to make it more interesting. I really want to document one in complete darkness. Just the moonlight. Problem is the video just appears to be black until the match is lit. Doesn't seem to exciting to watch . So I thought I I attach glow sticks to myself and my barrier so you can see I'm at the barrier shooting. Any one else have a better idea on how to document the shot legit, please let me know and I will do it. I also thought of shining a flashlight on the match so it is visible in the video. Ideas ?

This is dusk light. So everything is visible. Makes the shot much more difficult though.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This one it is getting darker and more difficult. The next step is complete darkness.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Master of the night!!!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Excellent shooting!! I was playing around after work on thursday night and the low light really makes a difference. I was trying to get the triple near dark for a good video, but I couldn't get a light just before dark. It will be cool if I can get a light...standing in my garage, the light just barely shows behind me and the matches are completely dark.

I hope you can get one when it's dark...that would be awesome. Maybe you put a little glow in the dark paint on the match stick...it would give you something to aim at. Just a thougth......hmmmm....maybe I should try that as well :lol:.

Maybe a midnight gambler badge!!

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Excellent shooting!! I was playing around after work on thursday night and the low light really makes a difference. I was trying to get the triple near dark for a good video, but I couldn't get a light just before dark. It will be cool if I can get a light...standing in my garage, the light just barely shows behind me and the matches are completely dark.
> 
> I hope you can get one when it's dark...that would be awesome. Maybe you put a little glow in the dark paint on the match stick...it would give you something to aim at. Just a thougth......hmmmm....maybe I should try that as well :lol:.
> 
> ...


I did several videos in complete dark and was busting the heads . I didn't post because there was nothing to see in the video but darkness. I'll come up with something soon.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Lights out ..total darkness.....Only a lazer beam shining on match head...May work..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Perhaps a night vision video, if you have access to the equipment. Still, you will need to see the match yourself. Perhaps some sort of luminescent paint on the match.

I do not know about any of the rest, but I am always impressed to see how easily you do it in broad daylight!!! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

A Light Behind You So We Can See Your Silhouette, And As Oldmiser Suggested A Laser On The Match Tip Would Make A Cool Video. It Might Be Difficult To Put The Laser On The Match As Slight Movement Will Throw It Off, So Maybe Breaking A Glowstick And Dip The Match In The Juices Would Work.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great shooting TF!


----------



## colinz (Apr 9, 2014)

Very good shooting, well done l would give you a team point for this.

Have you got a light boy (this is a name of a song sung by an old English Postman.)

Cheers Colin.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Charles said it all for me.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

treefork said:


> This one it is getting darker and more difficult. The next step is complete darkness.


That's ridiculous! How are you seeing the head now?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > This one it is getting darker and more difficult. The next step is complete darkness.
> ...


I use a black back ground in my catch box. The match stick is light color and gathers a little light for a ever so slight contrast.


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

That is some great shooting!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Excellent shooting are u wearing night vision goggles jk keep it up tie a fire cracker upside down so the fuse is by the head of the match so when you light it BOOOOOM!!!!#


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Try this although you would only need a piece of paper he size of a dime. This is how I am able to see matches with my eyes.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Very good shooting!!, one day I will do this one 

SSPT...


----------

